# Q. For Roy



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy I know you have been asked this question before but I can't find the answer.

What is the explanation for the sometimes hesitant movement of the Cal. 3133 chronograph second hand


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its shy in the presence of your Breitling?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Roy I know you have been asked this question before but I can't find the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


er No.









Do you mean when you first start the chrono John ?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Maybe why I cant find the answer









Yes it sort of jumps at the start and then when the hand is running sometimes it looks as if it misses a beat and then springs forward (I have 4 and they all do it).

Unless it is an optical illusion


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sometimes when the pusher is lightly pressed to start the chrono the hand can jump. A firm swift press should start the hand without it jumping.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Maybe why I cant find the answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Strela that appears to behave in a similar fashion, I just assumed that it was down to some mis-shaped teeth somewhere in the drive train. It's not just 3133s' that seem to show this as I have an AÃ©rowatch which is the same. The only auto chrono I have that doesn't do this is my Fortis B42.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

my 3133 does not do that.... It does jump a bit when you start the chrono (most mechanical all do that yet not all the time) but is sweeps round in even little jumps

pertaining to its beat frequency (about 5 a second)

if you want smoother you get a high beater like a Zenith


----------

